# Do you know any ACTIVE FM contests??



## Pawlitto (Mar 8, 2021)

As mentioned in the title, I'm looking for any active film music competition, because most of these that I know about has finished, mostly these mentioned in the topic about "big scoring competitions to look out for" by user rdd27


----------



## Woodie1972 (Mar 8, 2021)

As far as I know there is an upcoming competition from FM contest this spring.


----------



## Kent (Mar 8, 2021)

Aw man I was hoping for news on creating the best Dexed patches 😅


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Mar 30, 2021)

Pawlitto said:


> As mentioned in the title, I'm looking for any active film music competition, because most of these that I know about has finished, mostly these mentioned in the topic about "big scoring competitions to look out for" by user rdd27


In case you’ve not seen, I recently started a thread for the FMC2021 competition, which @Woodie1972 mentions above.






FMC 2021 Competitions


Just received notification of a YouTube video from FMC, which is their trailer for the various competitions being run: I think these are all paid competition entries.




vi-control.net


----------



## Dirtgrain (Mar 30, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Aw man I was hoping for news on creating the best Dexed patches 😅


And I wanted to see some pre-contest FM smack talk.


----------



## György Arpad (Mar 30, 2021)

Pawlitto said:


> As mentioned in the title, I'm looking for any active film music competition, because most of these that I know about has finished, mostly these mentioned in the topic about "big scoring competitions to look out for" by user rdd27


FMC-Film Music Contest 2021 is open. This year they have 7 categories. I already entered the category Music for Video Game. I am thinking to enter Instrumental Music and Trailer Music.


----------



## stargazer (Apr 7, 2021)

I received an email from Efimov the other day regarding the NGC International composer competition.
It seems to have been on since dec 2020.
Deadline May 1st.








Competition


Information about competition




ngclab.com


----------

